# Byte counter, comcast people



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

I have become a netflix addict, so it would be very helpful to have Tivo , have an account of how much data i have downloaded from Netflix, amazon, and Youtube. I saw my first streamed HD movie, and it was fantastic. But i could easily see myself going overboard.


----------



## cl8855 (Jan 2, 2009)

i know you can see throughput -- 

This screen can be found under Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Phone & Network -> View network diagnostics -> Transfer history.

i don't recall if that screen also has total amount transferred or just transfer rates...


----------

